# LGD upset at departure of sold sheep



## Skiesblue (Aug 20, 2018)

I’ve heard of LGDs whining and pacing during the load up after a sale but yesterday my newest dog was really vocal. Not aggressive but anxious. Any stories or opinions?  He’s a rescue maybe he saw some butchering?


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 21, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Skiesblue (Aug 21, 2018)

And also a potential liability with an adopted dog. You don’t know how they’ve been raised.  And you warn about that.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 22, 2018)

Rescues are always a big unknown, yes, and you are taking chances, but as I PM'd  you this isn't anything to do with that as much, or from witnessing a butchering, or his past, it's just a natural grieving process the dog is going through when his stock is removed from him. These dogs spend the year guarding and nurturing stock. It is no surprise at all that when we ship the stock off, they are confused, worried, anxious. Glad he is doing better.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

You have LGD for what purpose????  To bond with and guard with their life the stock under their protection??
Always secure your dogs prior to sorting and loading the dog's livestock!!!  Think about it.  Yes,  it makes the dog anxious when someone messes with their charges.  Never put your dog at risk of biting those helping to sort and load livestock.


----------



## Skiesblue (Aug 22, 2018)

He’s fine today. Next time I’ll make sure he’s elsewhere. Actually he was elsewhere but wiggled through the fence and we were just too busy to put him up.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

If they can stick their nose through it, they will wiggle out!!  I cannot fathom how a +125# dog can get through a hole a cat could not!  Escape artists of the first order.  I always had to tie mine in a stall to prevent escapes.  And , had to use heavy chain, couple swivels, snap hook, buckle collar, or risk their chewing/breaking loose   Mine were ok with me and BCs moving sheep.  But if anyone else brought a dog, they would not have it.  Same with me milking or working goat, no problem.  And, they were always gentle with young children, no matter what.


----------

